# My Plakats



## Betta Slave (Nov 28, 2010)

I would post pics of all twelve of my bettas but that would take too long. I'll post random pics of them when I have the time. :betta:

I'm sorry about the size of the pics! My computer won't make me let them go smaller. 

So, here is my pet-store plakat, Spiridion who was labeled as a female. 

Before pic...











After pic! This was when I was breeding him. 










And a picture of his bubblenest for good measure. 












Now, here's my Giant boy, Humphrey, that I bought a few days ago. He's a complete sweety... easily my favourite (don't tell my other bettas though!) Three inches long. Very big boy, by my standards.

I'm sorry about the blurry photo of him, but it shows his color very well. 










Here's a bottom view of his bubblenest (I couldn't get a top view, it's right up against the glass and that either made the flash too strong or it made it blurry) but it's about half an inch high. That's bigger thatn Spiridion's bubblenest when I breeding him, and I'm not even breeding Humphrey! (Though I'm looking for an ideal female for him.)


----------



## Kaiden32 (Sep 4, 2010)

Cool. I am interested in getting some


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Very nice!I like the first boy alot.Do you have any pics of his fry?


----------



## Betta Slave (Nov 28, 2010)

I don't, actually... he ate all the eggs.  I think I might try for a third time in a month or so.


----------



## BlueSaphire (Nov 3, 2009)

Awesome lookin fish!


----------

